# Van/leisure battery switch over



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

My memory is appalling! Would someone please remind me of the name of the gadget that first charges the van battery and then the leisure batts as I am sick of having to jump start the van.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

With such a question I'm testing my powers of telepathy here, but this was worth a punt:

Vanbitz Battery Master?
http://www.vanbitz.com/products.cfm?cfid=559516&cftoken=99382650&mode=productlist&catID=3

Dave


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

That's the kiddie, thanks Dave.

Has anyone fitted one? If so, is it easy? If fitted by Vanbitz does it take long?


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

Did you mean a split charger relay, and yes I know there are better ways of doing it. But it’s cheap. More information is really needed to no what the problem is but George will soon be along.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Andysam,

I had one fitted to my van and fitting was free when Vanbitz fitted the alarm, the Battery Master costs around 35-40 quid and if I remember correctly Vanbitz charge about 30 quid for fitting the Battery Master alone.

Andy you have it the wrong way round in your post, what the Battery Master does is moniter the voltage in the engine battery and if it drops by half a volt it automatically draws power from the leisure battery/batteries therefore keeping your engine battery fully charged. 

The beauty of this system is that if you have a solar panel fitted which is charging the leisure batteries you never have to worry about any of your batteries going flat. I had this set-up fitted 2 years ago and have never had a battery problem........................am I tempting fate? lol. 

Richard.


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andysam
I have been looking closely at some new van specs recently, and in particular the charging systems!!
The Burstner 747-2 when conected to 230v hook-up will automatically charge the leisure battery (main charge) and will also send a float charge
or trickle charge to the vehicle battery again automatically, which to my mind means you would not need a battery master.
Also looked at Swift Kon-tiki range fitted with Sargent charging control box,
again this seems to give the option of charging the vehicle battery if needed.
So it might be worth just checking your user manual, particularly if your van is a fairly recent one.
You may just have a faulty charger/transformer, (so may not need battery master).

AutoK


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Gave Vanbitz a bell. Dickle, you were quite correct.

When the engine is shut off, if the van battery loses voltage it is topped up from the leisure batts, so that when you recharge (the leisure batts) they will then be able to keep the van batt charged.

Unfortunately, my Plug in Systems charger seems incapable of charging the van battery (great eh on a 2003 van!)

Current price DIY is £75 + £5 postage, fitted is £100.

Booked in for this Saturday with free overnight facilities.

Thanks for your help peeps.

Andy


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Something sounds way wrong here.

How long are you leaving the vehicle parked up between trips?

I am guessing that its a few weeks to month or so and that in between the alarm system or some such is draining the battery.

If the above is anywhere near the new gizmo is only going to drain the leisure too.

If the vehicle is used regularly there is another problem, let us know what the usage is like.

Of course the plug in systems unit is not going to charge the battery loeisure or otherwise as in reality it is not a battery charger (power supply that trickle charges badly)

George


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Hi George,

You are quite right, there is something wrong. It's my kids! I have an Eberspacher fitted and the control unit cannot be "locked" to prevent use, so one button press later and the timer is switched on thus the heater kicks in very early morning. By the time I realise this has been happening for a few days the battery is just depleted enough so that the van won't start  

I suppose, I could set the timer for 1 min but I'm lazy 8O 

I am well aware of the uslessness of the Plug in Systems (PIS) poor performance, but not sure how to go about replacing with Sterling products but would love to have the guts to do it.

So as is often said on Scooby Doo, "Damn those pesky kids..."


----------



## AutoK (May 1, 2005)

Andysam.
It is usual for the elec/charger system to isolate the van battery by means of a relay when the engine is not running, so your if your van battery is being discharged then you have probably got a fault on your charger unit.
If your van battery is flat then you will need to charge it from a separate battery charger.
This is the problem when the van is parked up for a long period
(whether laid up or on site in use) keeping your batts charged, if on a mains hook up there shouldn't be a problem, if not then your leisure battery will slowly run down, battery master will try and keep the van battery topped up from the leisure battery so leisure batt wiil run down even quicker.
The answer!!! make sure your plug in systems unit is not faulty (batt isolation relay) use mains hook up or generator to keep batts charged.

AutoK.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

Eberspacher should be running from Leisure battery not starter

The Gixmo is not going to help !

Fitting Sterling doddle

Later I have to go out now.


George


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

George,

Nope, the Eberspacher is definately running from the vehicle battery. Do you have "sterling" solution?

Andy


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy

Do I have the Sterling solution? Do you mean do I use Sterling gear ? if that is the question, yes I have quite a bit of Sterling gear.

The solution for you depends on a few things, budget, camping style etc.

For a start I would wire the eber to the leisure side.

George


----------

